# Skype sur iMac G3



## ice (3 Février 2008)

Bonjour,


Je voudrais savoir s'il y a une version de Skype compatible avec les iMac G3 500 MhZ.
J'ai cherché un peu partout, même sur le site officiel de Skype (où je n'ai pas pu trouver l'historique des versions :rose: ) et j'ai trouvé qu'il faut obligatoirement un G4 à 800 MhZ minimum  . Je voudrais pourtant en faire quelque chose de mon vieux G3 


Avez-vous une solution, ou est-il vraiment impossible de faire tourner Skype dessus?


----------



## pascalformac (3 Février 2008)

heureusement qu'il y a un fil central dédié skype où poster ses questions skype.....

Si skype dit ca c'est que c'est comme ca
(probablement plus une affare d'OS minimal que de cadence)

par contre le VOIP existait bien avant le succes de  skype et il existait des solutions G3 autres avant skype ( et probablement encore)


----------



## r e m y (3 Février 2008)

ice a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> Je voudrais savoir s'il y a une version de Skype compatible avec les iMac G3 500 MhZ.
> ...



Tu trouveras une "ancienne" version béta de Skype (son + Video) datant de fin 2006 et qui fonctionne sur un G3/400 sur mon iDisk (22,7 Mo)


----------



## pascalformac (3 Février 2008)

et sinon elles sont quasi  toutes là
de la v 0.10 à la v 2.6....

les anciens skype en ligne


----------



## r e m y (3 Février 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> et sinon elles sont quasi  toutes là
> de la v 0.10 à la v 2.6....
> 
> les anciens skype en ligne



Celle que j'ai placé sur mon iDisk n'y figure pas.... (2.0.0.3 beta) et a priori, c'est l'une des seules qui gère la video sur un G3 (et que j'ai donc gardé précieusement pour mon vieux POwerbook G3/400)


----------



## ice (3 Février 2008)

Merci beaucoup Remy  Et désolé de ne pas avoir posté dans le topic dédié à Skype&#8230; Je n'avais pas fait attention vu l'heure à laquelle j'ai posté.


----------

